# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Veuillez m'aider avec une phrase du livre d'étude

## bublinka

Bonjour!
J'espère que je me suis avancée dans mes études françaises . Maintenant je lis un livre d'étude qui s'appelle "Grammaire contrastive du francais et du russe" (par Mme Irina Kuznetsova).
Il y a une proposition: "Dans cette lettre il n'était pas une ligne qui ne plût à Thérèse."
Et voilà ma question: pourquoi il n'y a pas de "pas" après le verbe "plût"? Est-ce que c'est un "ne explétif" ? Est qu'est-ce que c'est, le Subjonctif Imparfait?
Et une autre question: Est-ce que c'est normal d'utiliser "une" avec négation? Je écrirais cette proposition comme "Dans cette lettre il n'y avait pas de lignes qui ne plût pas à Thérèse."
Merci en avance!

----------


## Ina

Salut Bublinka!   

> Est qu'est-ce que c'est, le Subjonctif Imparfait?

 *plût* est 3e personne du singulier de l'imparfait du subjonctif. (plut - traduction - Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com)     

> "Dans cette lettre il n'était pas une ligne qui ne plût à Thérèse."

  Well, I have now to write in English . 
This is written language. I am learning French too, but as far as I know, this is formal negative structures consist of _ne_ without *pas* or any other negative word. There are two forms:_ne explétif_ and the _ne littéraire._ Dans cette lettre il n'était pas une ligne qui ne plût à Thérèse. - 
There was no single line that Thérèse didn't like. (= she liked every line of it)  
Ne Expletive is not negation, but it has anaphoric meaning.  I'll use their example (site About.com, link above), but how my book explains it.  _Elle a peur qu'il revienne._ She's afraid that he'll come back.  (She's afraid that he may come back)  _Elle a peur qu'il ne revienne._ She's afraid that he will come back.
(She's afraid that he may not come back.) 
Elle a peur *qu*'il *ne* revienne* pas*.
   (She's afraid that he won't come back.) 
Hope it helps.

----------


## Ina

> Merci en avance!

 Je pense que *merci d'avance* est le plus utilisé....

----------

